# Let's talk comparision: poodle VS Pumi



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Check out Pumi in Google... I had to. Never heard of it before. But the very first line in the breed description says -

Hypoallergenic: No

That might be something to dig deeper into. Is it or isn't it I wonder...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Here's a list:

Hypoallergenic Dogs - American Kennel Club


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

If you have a mini Aussie and a heeler, you probably don't need to worry so much about the hypoallergenic aspect. However, allergies can be weird.

I think AKC's list is pretty accurate. 

The pumi is really cute--I had never heard of them either. 

What would you like to know about poodles? What size are you considering?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

OMG I was just asking about them in the US Pumi Lovers group on Facebook. I asked how they compared to standard poodles.  You may want to go and explore. 

They are active, almost terrier like but with strong herding dog instincts and desire to have a job. More I read about them more intriguing they sound to me. Are about the size of a Moyen/Klein.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How cute! New breed to me too! Two advantages with a Poodle - you won't have to explain what kind of a dog you have as often, if ever, and they are probably easier to find.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I had to look these up. Most sites I checked mentioned that they are very vocal and bark a lot. They are cute.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee, they kind of look like un-docked and un-cropped Schnauzers to me. Very cute and very terrier looking!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I had to look them up too! Very cute breed, although I don't know much about them. The AKC website says "They shed only when combed, about every 2 weeks, and should be groomed approximately every 3 months." So, I suppose this is why they are good for allergies, but it depends how severe your allergies really are, because they will still shed. 

Yes... what do you want to know about poodles? They're very smart, they love to learn. They love their humans, a lot of them are "velcro" dogs who follow you around. Grooming needs are about every 4-6 weeks, and they need to be brushed every day to prevent matting. With a shorter coat (like Riley's), I can go quite a while without brushing him, but if his hair gets more than 1.5" long, he starts matting in front of my eyes.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I had to look up Pumi too! I think the only way you'll be sure is to spend some -time with each. Standard Poodles can be so different depending on lines, so I only assume Pumis are too. Best of wishes in your search! I feel there is the perfect puppy waiting for you, whichever breed you choose.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Pumi's do not at all tickle my fancy as far as looks go. Mostly those bizarre ears! But everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

spindledreams said:


> OMG I was just asking about them in the US Pumi Lovers group on Facebook. I asked how they compared to standard poodles.  You may want to go and explore.
> 
> They are active, almost terrier like but with strong herding dog instincts and desire to have a job. More I read about them more intriguing they sound to me. Are about the size of a Moyen/Klein.


I've never even heard of this breed. Will go check it out now...


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Here's a list:
> 
> Hypoallergenic Dogs - American Kennel Club


I saw that and I noticed they missed the Yorkshire Terrier who does not shed and is considered hypoallergenic. Although we know all dogs and people shed.


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello all and thank you for all the replies! I am sorry to have been so ambiguous, LOL, I should have posted info on the breed. I am also sorry for taking so long to reply, life has been busy!

I have done more research and I have decided that I pumi is what I want right now for many reasons, they are not technically hypoallergenic, but they are still on the list of breeds that are (or can be) easy on people with allergies because they "shed only when brushed" instead of constantly like other breeds. 

I do also want to be a poodle owner one day as well after my aussie has passed away, though (lord willing of course!!!) that wont be for a while, since he is only 18 months. When I do get a poodle, it likely will be a spoo.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

TeamPoodle said:


> I can go quite a while without brushing him, but if his hair gets more than 1.5" long, he starts matting in front of my eyes.


Your Riley is adorable I love him in that poodle cut!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Marcie said:


> I saw that and I noticed they missed the Yorkshire Terrier who does not shed and is considered hypoallergenic. Although we know all dogs and people shed.


I am very allergic to Yorkies! Too bad, because I love 'em. They have an oilier coat than some of the "hypoallergenic" breeds.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I bet a Pumi would be adorable with a shaved face......... and that's why I'll never get one  I don't fancy getting chided for grooming my dog the way I like


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> I am very allergic to Yorkies! Too bad, because I love 'em. They have an oilier coat than some of the "hypoallergenic" breeds.



Yes, and not to mention that folks can be allergic to dog dander and or saliva, which of course every dog has!
If One is allergic to dogs in any way, they had best spend an extensive amount of time with the breed and even the individual dog before making a commitment! And with a rare breed such as this, 
I sure hope that thy OP will have the opportunity to do that!


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes, I have been researching, going to shows, and meeting pumik (which is the word for more than one pumi LOL). The standard explains them as being a "terrier like herding breed" and that couldnt be more accurate! They have the sharpness and the reflexes of the herding breeds with the terrier tenacity and toughness. They really are cool little dogs!

I chose them because I wanted a dog with the drive that I am used to seeing from aussies, ACD etc ... but without the horrid shedding. Pumik shed like a terrier does, only when brushed, or stripped (either by hand, or with a stripping rake, or knife). That kind of shedding I can handle.

I still hope I can stay on this forum, because I do intend on owning a poodle in the future for the next dog after my aussie is gone, and hubby has expressed interest in owning a mpoo once his dog passes away as well ... it just wont be for a while (lord willing).


----------



## jkdino (Dec 4, 2020)

dogdragoness said:


> As someone with allergies, I have been recommended several breeds, among them have been the poodle and the pumi (both still a possibility) I have been doing as much research as I can on both breeds, but I would like to know from real owners (at least from the poodle side of things) how they differ.
> 
> Any imput you guys can give is much appreciated


my mum is severely allergic to dogs and we got a pumi crossed with a poodle and she’s had no reaction to him! gorgeous boy


----------

